#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Water resources in environmental engineering

## maaat

While water deals with proximately 71 percentage of Earth's surface,  only three percent works for human consumption. Consumers cannot access  most of this water, because it is frozen in polar ice caps or beneath  the planet's surface. Available sources for water are derived largely  from developments including the recycling and conservation of available  water resources, and techniques, such as filtration, which make water  potable.





  Similar Threads: Water Resources Development in India  in environmental engineering notes download Affecting Transport of Chemicals in Ground Water and Surface Water  in environmental engineering pdf download Chemical Interactions of Ground Water and Surface Water  in environmental engineering pdf download Concepts of Ground Water, Water Table, and Flow Systems in environmental engineering Ground Water and Surface Water in environmental engineering

----------


## Syed Atiff

Nice one .. Lot of collection here

----------


## faadoo-test0001

Hello, Now you can study and learn online on faadoo engineers STUDY ONLINE section. All subjects are covered including all units, well written and easy language to understand easily.

CIVIL ENGINEERING- http://www.faadooengineers.com/online-study/branch/ce

----------

